

Why I don't wear the same shirt everyday - hobonumber1
http://tilomitra.com/why-i-dont-wear-the-same-shirt-everyday/

======
logn
You can have a varied wardrobe that still takes zero effort. For instance I
have a wide variety of t-shirts and collared shirts. And I have about 5 pairs
of blue jeans. So I just choose a random shirt and jeans and go. It takes no
more time than having a closet like Steve Jobs.

------
orthecreedence
Did the "Why I wear the same shirt every day" post _really_ require a
rebuttal? I think it was mundane/useless enough to warrant just letting it
die.

I don't think anybody cares who wears what shirt which day. This is a tech
site, not a fashion blog. Can we please just drop this?

Wear whatever the hell you want and quit telling people about it.

~~~
masterzora
I'm sorry, I don't understand. Can you please post this comment on your blog
and submit it?

But, seriously, I'm not one of those "HN is totally going downhill" people but
I'm annoyed by most posts like this. I don't mean ones about fashion and not
tech (the fact that this isn't strictly a "tech" site is a discussion for
another day) but rather things that would have made perfectly servicable
comments becoming their own submissions. I understand why people do it (more
exposure for their message, more exposure for their blog) but I really think
it dilutes the experience. It dilutes the discussion by forcing you to check
multiple places for updates. It dilutes the front page by using multiple slots
for the same discussion instead of having as many different discussions as
possible. And it dilutes interest by repeatedly shoving the same topic in
front of your face.

Before we have another one of these types of replies can we please just stop
and think "does this need to be its own submission or is it really a comment
in disguise?"

~~~
hobonumber1
You guys are probably right. If you check my submission history, I rarely
submit stuff like this (this is probably my first of this type). Nonetheless,
I'm tired of those kinds of posts and wanted to make a statement. Sorry for
polluting.

------
MartinCron
I've been doing "Fancy Friday" off and on for the last few years and I've
built a collection of a dozen or so vintage suits and sport coats. It's
essentially "real adult" cosplay for me, but you know what? It's awesome. I
look damn good, people notice me, and on the rare occasions when I do _have_
to dress up, I already know what I'm doing.

------
fjorder
Why I don't wear the same shirt everyday:

I'm not married yet.

------
cbaleanu
You know who does the same thing everyday, in the same manner, using the same
moves? I have a strong feeling it is called 'robot'.

We are humans, we should be diverse, we should seek diversity, it is what
makes us alive. Not routine, not being robots that work work work. Work should
and has to be fun. And diverse.

------
molbioguy
"Routine creates boredom, and boredom constricts creativity."

Somewhat out of the context of the OP, but I respectfully disagree with that
statement. Routine also creates a structure or foundation on which to be
creative. Although counterintuitive, in my experience it can be hard to be
creative (in a productive way) when you're given total freedom or have to
start out from scratch or in a new way every time. You waste your energy
trying to explore too many different areas, whereas when you work in
structured environment, you can focus on the just the portion where you want
to be creative.

~~~
hobonumber1
Fair enough, but I would argue that just picking out clothes in the morning
does not represent "total freedom". I see what you are trying to say though.

~~~
molbioguy
You're right and that wasn't my intent. Sorry. I was hoping it was clear I was
more interested in the statement, but out of the context of the OP. Guess it
was too far out of context...

------
bluthru
If picking out what to wear "takes time", guess what: you need to become
better at making decisions.

Only a Jobs or Zuckerberg level of success gives you a pass to not vary your
wardrobe.

------
zerostar07
You know, that frontpage post about the declining quality of what's posted
lately? I think i get it now.

------
tylerlh
Thanks for the Bombfell link -- just signed up. I had been looking for an
alternative to TrunkClub (seemed too expensive for my tastes) and this looks
like it'll fit the bill.

------
suyash
Sad to see these types of posts making the 1st page on HN these days :(

